# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Preciso identificar isto !!! >  Que "bicho" é este?...

## Miguel Pereira

Boas,
O aquário foi montado dia 11 de Outubro, setup:
90x45x50, 
Sem Sump,
2 Bombas Koralia (2 e 3),
Escumador hang-on Blau 400lt
Iluminação + de 200w,
1 Termóstato 200W,
36kgs Areia Viva,
30Kgs Rocha Viva.
Não temos fauna tirando a que veio c/ a RV (4 carangueijos que removi) e pelo menos este bicho cuja foto anexa mesmo antes dele desaparecer na RV.
Se alguém conseguir identificar e informar se é reef safe... Muito agradeço.
Cumprimentos a todos

----------


## Jose Neves

Poderas descrer melhor???? melhor que conseguires

http://www.wetwebmedia.com/chitonfaqs.htm

----------


## Miguel Pereira

Ok, vou tentar.

É laranja, tem uma espécie de carapaça (pelo menos parecia rígida) com três manchas/marcas circulares verdes com aneis pretos e é rápido, assim que se sentiu ameaçado movimentou-se rápidamente com um "pé" tipo lesma. Tem uns... 3 ou 4 cm´s... e não lhe consegui ver a extremidade do lado da cavidade para onde fugiu.

Se o conseguir voltar a ver vou tentar removê-lo, ainda por cima sem saber o que é...

Obrigado

----------


## Miguel Pereira

Boas,
Já recebi resposta no reefcentral: "It's the end of a Cryptoplax chiton, but you can see only about 15 or 20% of the animal in your pic, the rest is hidden from view."
Ou seja o "chiton" é grande e ainda vai crescer, vou tentar remove-lo do aquário mas vai ser difícil pois desapareceu na rocha vai para 3 dias.
Anexo uma foto com uma foto de um chiton da mesma família.
Miguel

----------

